# Showtime Championship Boxing: Hopkins v.Murat Undercard RBR



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

santos with a monsterous KO of David clark


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Santos has a fucking gigantic head. Dude is GRJ's brother.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I like the two midgets


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Clark looking pretty good to start.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Shit, Clark is dun.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Showtime seems to have benched my boy Thompkins for Barry Custer and he is solid.

Oh yeah great GBP news
Golden Boy Promotions CEO Richard Schaefer, and Showtime Sports VP Stephen Espinoza, have officially announced that Showtime's televised card on November 30th in Texas has been canceled and the fights have been shuffled off to Golden Boy's two December events, also televised on Showtime.

Added to December 7th at the Barclays Center in Brooklyn, Devon Alexander (26-1, 14KOs) will now defend his IBF welterweight title against Shawn Porter (22-0-1, 14KOs).

The card is still headlined by a welterweight bout between Paulie Malignaggi (37-5, 7KOs) and Zab Judah (42-8, 29KOs).

Also, Sakio Bika (32-5, 7KOs) will defend his WBC middleweight title against Anthony Dirrell (26-0, 22KOs), and Erislandy Lara (18-1-2, 12KOs) will face Austin Trout (26-1, 14KOs) for the vacant WBA junior middleweight title.

On December 14th, Adrien Broner (27-0, 22KOs) will still defend his WBA welterweight title against Marcos Maidana (34-3, 31KOs) - but the event is no longer going to be carried as a pay-per-view event. The fight is now going to be a Showtime televised quadrupleheader - but the event will be pushed like a pay-per-view event.

The card is leaving the MGM Grand in Las Vegas and will now take place at the Alamodome in San Antonio, Texas.

WBA interim-welterweight champion Keith Thurman (21-0, 19KOs) will stay on the show in a fight against Jesus Soto Karass (28-8-3, 18KOs).

Leo Santa Cruz (25-0-1, 15KOs), orginally booked for the Novembre 30th card, will now defend his WBC super bantamweight champion against Cesar Seda (25-1, 17KOs) on the card.

Also added to the show, Victor Ortiz (29-4-2, 22KOs) will return for the first time since last June's TKO loss to Josesito Lopez, where he suffered a serious June injury. He was going to face IBF 154-pound champion Carlos Molina (22-5-2, 6Kos), but the IBF rejected the fight. He will now face Alfonso Gomez (23-6-2, 12KOs).

Dropped from the card is Alfredo Angulo (22-3, 18KOs) vs. Jorge Melendez (27-3-1, 26KOs) over financial issues. Schaefer indicated that Melendez priced himself out.

And staying on the show is Beibut Shumenov (13-1, 8KOs) defending his WBA light heavyweight title against Tamas Kovacs (23-0, 14KOs).


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, I really wanted to see Angulo back...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Michael Doyle (from down the highway from me) vs. Zachary Ochoa from BK


----------



## Arcane (Jun 10, 2012)

Anyone know what time the ring walks will be for the main event?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

1 - 0 Doyle


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, Abner Mares is bigger than Doyle lol.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

that's big news. possible road trip for me in December...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

1 - 1 even


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Holy shit, Abner Mares is bigger than Doyle lol.


Bet you he isn't stronger than him. LOL


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

2 - 1 Ochoa


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, that Doyle needs to learn how to swarm like Mares. Why the fuck is he trying to box Ochoa as if his reach is so fucking long.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

3 - 1 Ochoa


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Man, that Doyle needs to learn how to swarm like Mares. Why the fuck is he trying to box Ochoa as if his reach is so fucking long.


I believe he is learning to box on the fly. But I like how he didn't get hit clean. Wish he could have learned and started boxing when he was younger, he has the physical tools even at 31 where you know he could have been special or atleast a tough journeyman


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I believe he is learning to box on the fly. But I like how he didn't get hit clean. Wish he could have learned and started boxing when he was younger, he has the physical tools even at 31 where you know he could have been special or atleast a tough journeyman


I can't blame him for trying, but he should take a page from Mares. He won't win standing back, taking the careful approach; his reach just isn't for that style.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Deontay Hype train is starting now.
I'm loving it.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Bernard is a corny motherfucker now. LMFAO


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Man, Bernard is a corny motherfucker now. LMFAO


Old people make lame jokes. LOL


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Old people make lame jokes. LOL


I'm liking how he takes it so serious, though. I'm laughing my fucking ass off; it's pure gold. Still love Hopkins, but he's getting fucking corny. He's going to "abduct" Murat lol.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> I'm liking how he takes it so serious, though. I'm laughing my fucking ass off; it's pure gold. Still love Hopkins, but he's getting fucking corny. He's going to "abduct" Murat lol.


BHop and Bernstein with the old man shit. LOL
Its funny because it probably was funny in the 60s when they were young.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Why is Rosado laying his head on another man's lap. LOL


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Paulie is such a shitty announcer


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Why is Rosado laying his head on another man's lap. LOL


Shit, I just rewound it. Damn, I was like what the fuck were you talking about? Then I saw he was laying on some dude's lap. I hope it was his father or brother because that is just creepy.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Devon-Porter winner vs Zab-Paulie winner in 2014?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Super Kalleb said:


> Devon-Porter winner vs Zab-Paulie winner in 2014?


No, Alexander needs to fight a top guy.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Shit, I just rewound it. Damn, I was like what the fuck were you talking about? Then I saw he was laying on some dude's lap. I hope it was his father or brother because that is just creepy.


Well he is a rican


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Is deontay fighting during the main program or on sho extreme?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Is deontay fighting during the main program or on sho extreme?


Main program. ShoExtreme is done.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Main program. ShoExtreme is done.


thanks, I was watching cute videos of dolphins on youtube and got carried away with the time, better get ready!


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Bama doing round by round for a Hopkins match?

hope CHB pays you double what that pocket dialer at that other website gets paid..


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> thanks, I was watching cute videos of dolphins on youtube and got carried away with the time, better get ready!


watch the one where they encourage a seal to swim!!

heartbreaking


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, is it just me, or does Paulie's face look skinner all of the sudden? Anyways, Firtha is going to KO Wilder in six :smile lol.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

:horse


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

I wish Kid Choc wasn't fighting somebody that's just been beaten by everybody else lately.

IMO, not the best look :conf


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

It will be a easy KO for Wilder. Firtha is easy to hit and not very fast. You Need to have a good defence against Wilder or an iron chin. Firtha hasnt both.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> I wish Kid Choc wasn't fighting somebody that's just been beaten by everybody else lately.
> 
> IMO, not the best look :conf


THis is why I was saying Mora would've been a better fight for him. Rosado has been used and abused already.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

come on Deontay I believe in you


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

was that russ anber working wilders corner there? weird


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

£100 on Wilder KO in 1-3 Rounds.. Making £30 in 10 minutes is easy work baby!


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


chocolate a g chillin with chef


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Firtha shook Wilder with a jab lmfao.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This a fight


----------



## Arcane (Jun 10, 2012)

Wilder getting ruffed up by this pregnant fish.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Wilder was stunned by a jab lol


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Wilder kind'a wild still


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Showtime jacking off about deontay eating a jab that catches him off balance, but ignores a jab that legit hurts firtha. LOL

10 - 7 Wilder


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

this is embarrassing


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

OMFG Wilder gets KO'd by fucking Tyson Fury. He's still fucking awful. He's getting shook by a fucking cab-driver.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

lol Firtha already tired


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

wilder fought smart with someone coming out guns blazing, showed better composure than usual. fury got hurt by Firtha and KD'd lol. 

Wilder is a better boxer than people give him cred for. 

firthas taking some good shots, havent seen him look motivated as this before


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

on the train wats good my nuccas


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

And Firtha is actually slower than I though he is.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

20 - 16 Wilder

Scared for Firtha, the hits he is taking tonight are gonna fuck him up for life.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Wilder better knock this guy out in this round!


----------



## Arcane (Jun 10, 2012)

Somwhere Wlad is watching this Birtha guy and noting him down as a future title defence.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Wilder's balance concerns me :think

WHen he misses, he ends up way out of position and shit :!:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Firtha getting hit with that hot shit.


----------



## Arcane (Jun 10, 2012)

Birther looking like a bear taking a shit trapped in the ropes.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Wilder is fun to watch


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Wilder's balance concerns me :think
> 
> WHen he misses, he ends up way out of position and shit :!:


Agreed. He looks really off tonight.

I think he's trying too hard for a KO.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Firtha looks fucking exhausted. LMFAO the trainer is practically congratulating Firtha for making it to the 4th round. "He's never been here before." LMFAO!!!! OMFG this is a fucking disgrace right here.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

scoring off for this one.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Agreed. He looks really off every night.


Fixed it for you, thank me later.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

holy fuck wilders hands are crazy fast for a dude thats 6'9, looks like he was just trying to get some rounds in there and can end this anytime.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Wilder with that crack!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Good KO against an very average fighter.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

This guy is an animal


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

HOLY |FUCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

good fight for Wilder. Fuck the haters. He needs to take on more opponents like this who will come at him and will make him do rounds.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Wilder should stay away from Arreolla. Better fight somebody like Guinn or Johnson next.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice KO but I'm not impressed by him him.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

did wilder get stunned by a jab?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I want to see Arreola, its time for him to fight someone that level before he fights a Vitali or Wladimir.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> did wilder get stunned by a jab?


Nope, jab caught him funny and took him off balance.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> did wilder get stunned by a jab?


Looked like it.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

If Wilder's right hand touches you, you gotta go.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah, Wilder got fucked-up by a jab from overweight, flabby Firtha.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> OMFG Wilder gets KO'd by fucking Tyson Fury. He's still fucking awful. He's getting shook by a fucking cab-driver.


you're a moron! Fury is pure glass and slow as fuck, Wilder would kill him.

You realize this same dude here- Firtha actually hurt Fury and knocked him down in their fight and gave Fury much more trouble than he gave Wilder tonight losing every round, getting knocked down 4 times and KO'd brutally. You don't know shit son


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

im still laughing at what that guy did after he went down in his ladt last fight...


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Nope, jab caught him funny and took him off balance.


ok i missed that thanks :yep


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Fixed it for you, thank me later.


You're just an idiot.

- but at least you're consistent.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I want to see Arreola, its time for him to fight someone that level before he fights a Vitali or Wladimir.


Maybe someone like Johnson or Guinn first? There is a pretty big gap between Firtha and Arreolla.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bama STAND UP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Looked like it.


:lol:atsch i saw the replay and i thought he got stunned by a jab but i wasnt sure. bama said no :conf


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Wilder too big to be dancing like that lol good KO,keep stepping up


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> you're a moron! Fury is pure glass and slow as fuck, Wilder would kill him.
> 
> You realize this same dude here- Firtha actually hurt Fury and knocked him down in their fight and gave Fury much more trouble than he gave Wilder tonight losing every round, getting knocked down 4 times and KO'd brutally. You don't know shit son


Firtha didnt knocked Fury down.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Wilder should get with an elite strength and conditioning coach that can improve his leg strength and balance. That jab from round 1 didn't hurt him, but it knocked him back too easily. You can even tell in the way he walks around the ring (I don't even need to mention what happens when he misses punches), that he isn't that stable on his feet.

Athletes tire out quicker too when they're expending more energy trying to stabilize themselves on their feet. His movement will be a lot more economical once he corrects it


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Great interview from Wilder lol.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Maybe someone like Johnson or Guinn first? There is a pretty big gap between Firtha and Arreolla.


Kingping johnson? 
I think Firtha is just as good as the Guinn we saw fight Adamek last time out.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

i like that alabama lingo


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

KWilson71 said:


> Wilder too big to be dancing like that lol good KO,keep stepping up


yeah he could have twisted an ankle :-(


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Brone diggity


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

mr ppv lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

TMT December 6th


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Kingping johnson?
> I think Firtha is just as good as the Guinn we saw fight Adamek last time out.


Yes. Kingping Johnson. I dont think Firtha is as good as Guinn. Firtha is slower and his defence is worse. I also think that Guinn has a better chin (never was stopped not like Firtha).


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Good interviews by Wilder and Broner. can't wait for Broner vs Maidana!:ibutt


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Philly Stand UP!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Notable Alabama Boxers
Joe Louis
Petey Sarron
Deontay Wilder


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> you're a moron! Fury is pure glass and slow as fuck, Wilder would kill him.
> 
> You realize this same dude here- Firtha actually hurt Fury and knocked him down in their fight and gave Fury much more trouble than he gave Wilder tonight losing every round, getting knocked down 4 times and KO'd brutally. You don't know shit son


I'll avy bet you anyday that Fury beats Wilder, if that fight ever happens. Wilder is really, really shit. I'm not a huge Fury fan, but he beats Wilder hands-down. Fury didn't get fucked-up by a fucking jab from Firtha; it was a hook that caught him. Wilder is so glass-jawed. Your boy is a KO waiting to happen, idiot.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

come on rosado dont get ko LOL


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

How in the hell did Rosado get so big?


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

lets go Quillin!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Quillin better knock-out Rosado. If he doesn't, it won't be a good look. GGG already fucked-up Rosado.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Lets go!


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

cheering for my dog gabe but quillin gonna ko him


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Upset watch


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Gabe is too big to be effective IMO, he's lost some fluidity and speed.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> cheering for my dog gabe but quillin gonna ko him







Here's Fury-Firtha, Royal-D-Bag. Educate yourself, idiot.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

quillin 10-9


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Rosado Looks slower than he was against Golovkin,..


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Kid Chocolate dropping bombs. Rosado doesn't seem to want any.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I'll avy bet you anyday that Fury beats Wilder, if that fight ever happens. Wilder is really, really shit. I'm not a huge Fury fan, but he beats Wilder hands-down. Fury didn't get fucked-up by a fucking jab from Firtha; it was a hook that caught him. Wilder is so glass-jawed. Your boy is a KO waiting to happen, idiot.


i'll do a lifetime ban bet with your dumb ass to rid the forum of your nonsense


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I just noticed, but Quillin has the worst chicken-legs. Damn, guy doesn't have any muscle on his calves.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

don't see where the punch came from.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> i'll do a lifetime ban bet with your dumb ass to rid the forum of your nonsense


LMFAO, getting exposed hurt too much? Get that sand out of your vagina, Royal-D-Bag.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Kid Chocolate is a much better boxer right now than I remember him being. Is it just me?


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

sometime quillin reminds me of a poor mans tito. a very poor mans tito mind you


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Quillin's Mrs is strangely smashable.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

looks like a kd


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

@MichiganWarrior, you wanna know what is funny? They call Quillin a big middleweight and GGG a small middlweight, but they weigh the same on fight night


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rosado getting lcose now.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Close round


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

quillin's mom looks like a bombed out street whore.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> @MichiganWarrior, you wanna know what is funny? They call Quillin a big middleweight and GGG a small middlweight, but they weigh the same on fight night


Who called him small?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Quillin got buzzed by a Rosado right on the ropes.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Quillin has been getting better each fight.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

30-26 quillin


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Who called him small?


plenty of people


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Carmelo and Artest in the ring


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

30 - 26 Qullin by the way


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Peter got some heavy hands. Peter vs GGG needs to happen.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Damn man, Kid chocolate throws some vicious looking shots.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Quillin hurt here.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

ROSADO HUGE RIGHT HAND ANOTHER RIGHT

10 - 9 Rosado
39 - 36 Quilin


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

WAR ROSADO!!! Had him hurt!


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Rosado got some shots in there at the end.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Philly Stand Up


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

that shock peter


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

C'mon Gabe!!!!

39-36 Quillin


gabe has the worst management ever, he deserves a win, he keeps getting fed to the wolve


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

:rofl Rosado is clownin


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Angulo's win over Rosado has sure aged well.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 5
10 - 9 Rosado
48 - 46 Quillin


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Kid Chocolate needs to let his hands go a little more.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Damn, Angulo's win over Rosado has sure aged well.


and Lara's win over Angulo is looking even better now too


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Damn, Angulo's win over Rosado has sure aged well.


Rosado is much better now not the same fighter at all.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

48-46 quillin


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 6

10 - 9 Rosado
57 - 56 Quillin


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

57-56 Quillin


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Barker could outbox Quillin


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

I just turned to this fight. Rosado seems to be doing well. What was Quillin doing to early to be winning?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Rosado is much better now not the same fighter at all.


I don't think 160 lbs. is Rosado's best weight, though. I'd rather he go back to 154 lbs., but I think it's too late considering his fight-night weight. 175 lbs. is a lot of fucking weight; although, Canelo, Trout, and Angulo do come in at ~170 lbs. so it might not be that much of a jump down.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Barker could outbox Quillin


agreed. didn't think so before this fight. barkers my fave MW even though he's quite beatable


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

WHat a fight .....


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Rosado feinting beautifully


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 7

10 - 9 Rosado
66 - 66 Even


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Rosado ain't fooling me, whenever he get sparks he starts punching but his ass is really hurt. 

Kid takes that round.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

66-66


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

rosado got to let those hands go. he could have hurt peter in that corner


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Great fight


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> agreed. didn't think so before this fight. barkers my fave MW even though he's quite beatable


Many see Barker as a hussler but thats far from the truth he used to be a stylist and was hard to catch


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Many see Barker as a hussler but thats far from the truth he used to be a stylist and was hard to catch


he's a slickster ut vs gaele he had no choice or he woulda got outhustled. he really impressed me vs sergio


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Rosado just might pull off the upset. Quillin is looking like shit.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 8
76 - 75 Rosado

Rosado pressing rolling Quillin's shit and banging that fucking body.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

rosado has got to shoot that right hand. hes hesitating too much


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> he's a slickster ut vs gaele he had no choice or he woulda got outhustled. he really impressed me vs sergio


true he had to push it which shows he had adjust if needed


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Quillin gotta stop letting him wqlk him down...


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

wow rosado has taken over the fight

quillin cant fight off his backfoot


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

fuck that was a hard round to score round 8......slight edge to gabe?

76-75 GABE!!!! King gabe get your title!!


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Rosado round. 76-75 Quillen.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> he's a slickster ut vs gaele he had no choice or he woulda got outhustled. he really impressed me vs sergio


Yes Barkers fight against Martinez is now being seen as better than most thought at the time seeing as Martinez was in his prime then


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Maybe J'Leon Love is better than thought :think


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Is GGG really so good, or just Quillin aint shit?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Maybe J'Leon Love is better than thought :think


Is that with or without the roids :think?


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

rd 9 10-9 quillin 

85-85


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

quillin looks like do do


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 9
10 - 9 Rosado
86 - 84 Rosado


Rosado banging Quillin


----------



## Arcane (Jun 10, 2012)

No offense to Quillin's fam but all the females look like they're strait out of a vegas brothel.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Is that with or without the roids :think?


obviously w/o since he doesn't take them


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

delete


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Why do the commentators say Rosado is landing punches when its Quillin landing the punches?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

85-85


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Fucking cut


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

they need to stop this. SICK!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Philly never quits


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

One Thing is sure... Golovkin would have easy work with Quillin.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck no!!!!!! gabe was gonna be a champ. this gotta be the most hard luck mutherfcuker ever. bullshit!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

man that's gay as shit


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Booooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

I hate to see Rosado go down like this. Damn. "I worked my whole life for this man..I can see, let me get this round in.." :-( Fucking warrior.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

thats bullshit man

rosado was winning


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bad stoppage. It wasn't bleeding into his eye, and they could have dealt with it easily.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Couple more shots and his eye will have no eye lid.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

That's not right. Rosado deserved an opportunity to continue.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Thats bullshit. ref didnt even hold his hands up or ask Rosado how many fingers.


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

lets goooooooooooooo Kid Chocolate with another victory


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

EVENT 10


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

I think that this fight just shows how trash that Quillin is. Golovkin might just kill him.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

aint that a bitch


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rosado won that shit Doc didn't even test to see if he could see


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

GGG, Barker and Murray all beat Quillen


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

i thought it was necessary. his eye was fuggin bad


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> obviously w/o since he doesn't take them


Diuretics can be used as a masking agent. My bad, though, I should've said PEDs. Now, with or without the PEDs?


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Rematch. Gabriel deserves it. 

Man fuck that


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

I was hoping for Rosado to yell "NO!" and to punch Quillin in the shoulder


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Rosado's face was much worse against Golovkin and it was let to continue. Guarantee Golden Boy did some shady dealing there.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Bad stoppage. It wasn't bleeding into his eye, and they could have dealt with it easily.


It is not just the bleeding. Get some big shots on that eye with that injury and it can fuck up your eye forever. That was a nasty cut. Maybe he should have be given the Chance to finish the round... But that cut was really bad. And Rosado was behing on the score Cards anyway.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Seems to me like something fishy was going on.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Diuretics can be used as a masking agent. My bad, though, I should've said PEDs. Now, with or without the PEDs?


well considering that it was documented that he was having a tough time making weight, I'd say he used the diuretics to lose weight :good


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Qullin just a fucking belt holder, judges had Quillin ahead ot the point where Rosado needed a fucking KO win, Doc saw Qullin faling back and stopped the fight.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Significantly ahead? Quillin? I hate this sport sometimes. I fucking hate it.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

lol judges were going to rob rosado anyway


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

i think its fair to say rosado was winning the fight


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Rosado won that shit Doc didn't even test to see if he could see


I think the fight was in the bag:

They just told Quillin that he had been comfortably ahead on all three cards, which is pretty absurd. It was an incredibly close fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Crowd knows Gabe is the true winner


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

How and why the hell did the judges have Quillin "significantly ahead" on the scorecards?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

JImmy acting like he didnt know Gabe was standing next to him. :lol: :lol: why he trolling?


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Quillin's got a bit of a punch, but that's about it. He's just not top level. Gabriel was up on my card.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> well considering that it was documented that he was having a tough time making weight, I'd say he used the diuretics to lose weight :good


Keep falling for the hype. J'PEDon Love is part of The Many-roids Team. Easy to see the real intent, but oh well.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

rosado making excellent points to stopping this. pure bs


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

rematch!


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

haters going to hate his eye was looking like Klitschko


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

90-80?! Whhaaat the fuck. I can't handle this shit


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Some dodgy shit going on Ref calls doctor, the doc doesn't even listen to the fighter saying he can see and calls it off with out no prior warning.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

HOLY SHIT! THoSE JUDGES SHOULD GET [email protected]!!!!!!


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

The fight was WAAAYYYYYY closer than what the judges had. WTF? Wtf? Wtf?


----------



## MVC (Jun 3, 2013)

Rofl wtf @ the Judges score LOL


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

GBP with their tricks again.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Keep falling for the hype. J'PEDon Love is part of The Many-roids Team. Easy to see the real intent, but oh well.


:lol: you're such a bad troll. At least Relentless and Felixtrinidad are funny


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

his eye lid did look like it was gonna fall off. but, i remember vitali and they let it go on for as long as they can. give rosado a chance to continue


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

quillin just got exposed anyway

always said he was nothing special

judges were going to cheat for him anyway


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Seriously, when is this FUCKING SPORT going to get cleaned up. Fuck you Timothy Bradley. I'm more than Glad that witch CJ Ross resigned. She should've been fired and had the shit smacked out of her.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Kason Cheeks and Waleksa Roldan need to be fired. That's a god damn disgrace. A shutout? 1 round for Rosado? This is CJ Ross level shit. The type of stuff that NEEDS to be investigated and addressed.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Muff said:


> 90-80?! Whhaaat the fuck. I can't handle this shit


what


----------



## MVC (Jun 3, 2013)

Puerto Ricans love Garcia LOL


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Need a rematch for this onee...


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Muff said:


> 90-80?! Whhaaat the fuck. I can't handle this shit


Is that really true?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Need a rematch for this onee...


It should be reviewed, then ruled a N/C.

Of course, it's just business as usual ...


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Is that really true?


if it is true it truely is shit! i had it all square


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Could corruption be any more obvious? That's not incompetence. Its blatant corruption and protection of an asset by a promotional company.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> if it is true it truely is shit! i had it all square


Yeah it was a Close fight... But it is hard to say if the fight should have been stopped or not. That cut really was bad (basically his whole eye was open) and if the doc says it is too much it is too much.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> his eye lid did look like it was gonna fall off. but, i remember vitali and they let it go on for as long as they can. give rosado a chance to continue


Thats what i'm saying. couple more shots and it would be completely ripped off, good luck sewing that shit back.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Thats what i'm saying. couple more shots and it would be completely ripped off, good luck sewing that shit back.


Pretty much this. It seems that People dont understand how serious a cut like that is. To say the doc fucked up by stopping it is bullshit. Thats boxing shit happens and that cut is nasty as fuck.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh for the love...:lol: :rofl


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

90-80, 89-81, 87-83 wtf not 1 for rosado wow


----------



## Arcane (Jun 10, 2012)

Hopkins with a fucking green alien mask :rofl


----------



## MVC (Jun 3, 2013)

Jesus Christ


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

LUOLZ WTF is this


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

That's hilarious haha


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Lmao


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Felt bad for Rosado, gave it his all in the fight of his life to get a nasty cut.

Refs in boxing are a joke


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I love Hopkins but he is lying like a fucker. It wasn't his doctor that said he was an Alien.. it was Angel Garcia when he was high on crack that rambled it out as a side joke and Hopkins took it as words of wisdom.....................


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Didn't you guys see the scorecard graphics up on the screen? One judge definitely had it 90-80... i think that the other two had it 89-81, and 87-82 or something to that extent.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow this is pretty much a TRUE LHW fight, not much re-hydrating


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

he needs to get his head checked. lol that is so corny :-(


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Hopkins must have found out this guy Kurat is scared of aliens or something. :lol:


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, Hopkins, that shit ain't gangster.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Can't see B-Hop winning this


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Levyweight contender


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

what the fuck son, the executioner was one of the coolest monikers in boxing and the mask and shit were dope, this alien shit is cheesy as fuck. 

hopefully this don't mean the end of B-Hop!





dope trunks like usual for b-hop, those are fresh


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Murat could get stopped.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

The Alien? WTF :rofl


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Hopkins should fight with the mask on...


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Hopkins should fight with the mask on...


:rofl


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1
10 - 9 Hopkins


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

First round for Murat landed some good Jabs to the Body. I think Hopkins only landed one Punch.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

:horse

Go ahead Bernard


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

hopkins looks like shite


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

hopkins not looking as sharp. murat rd imo

10-9 murat


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

This is gonna be painful to watch


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Shit dude. Hopkins might get KAYOED here...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Hopkins looked slow motion in that round.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

murat rd


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

10-9 Murat

Hopkins will win the next 11 rounds


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Round 1
> 10 - 9 Hopkins


:yep


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

BHops slickness still on point!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

The German is ready to die tonight. I can tell. I don't know if Hopkins should have taken this fight.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

didn't that arsehole uli wegner use to coach murat


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

lol looked like he got hurt to the kidney


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

ha ha murat playing hopkins at his own game


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2
10 - 9 Hopkins
20 - 18 Hopkins

BHop with the kidney shot


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck it, I'm not going to score this fight. Good lord.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

2-0 for the Klingon


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

rd 2 10-9 Murat

20-18 Murat

hahahahah B-Hop up to his ol dirty tricks


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

:rofl


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

German ready to die. Great fight coming. I think he really means business.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Hopkins looks really badly faded here. He's so slow.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Bernard with a Berto shoulder roll?


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

fuck b-hop!!! murat is a nothing, you gotta retire. maybe it was the alien shit that did him in. executioner would schooled murat

30-27 Murat


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Hopkisn sticking stuff in Murat's stomache. I wonder if it hurts.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Hopkins still looks pretty good, but Kovalev would end his life.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3
10 - 9 Hopkins
30 - 27 Hopkins


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Hopkins gets beaten when he fights a world class light heavyweight.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

3-0 for the Wookie


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Bernard Rope-A-Dopin' that ass out there


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

this is hard to watch. its like an exhibition LOL


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Ugh.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Murat's gas tank will run out soon.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

really questioning if this shit is worth watching.. hopkins is such a dirty cunt


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Hopkins a freak. Dude tried to fuck that German right in the ring.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

2-1 Murat.

Hopkins should win, but he looks super slow. It's time.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Fucks sakes we have a god dam Miley Cyrus reference in boxing


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Jesus this fight is atrocious. Hopkins win or lose should call it a day. From what I see here, I don't see him beating Kovalev or Adonis.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

a showdown with mayweather is inevitable..


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Murat looks like marciano


----------



## MVC (Jun 3, 2013)

Kinda reminds me of Calzaghe/Hopkins. Boring as shit, full of dirty tricks.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

yeah, fuck this. not watching this horse shit


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4
10 - 9 Hopkins
40 - 36 Hopkins


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Fuck German is dead serious this fight. Dead serious. Holy SHIT. FUCKING SLUG FEST last 25 seconds.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hopkins tucks that chin so well


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Hopkins really Looks shit he has Problems with Murat lol. Not even the best light heavyweight from Germany.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

2-2. Yuck.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

4-0 for Hopkins. Murat looks like shit against a senior citizen.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

38-38


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Round 4
> 10 - 9 Hopkins
> 40 - 36 Hopkins


God damn YOUR SCORECARD IS SHIT DUDE. What the Fuck is this?
Hopkins won 1 round out of 4 dude not 4 out of 4.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm loving this fight. A true master and a hungry as ASS CHALLENGER.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> yeah, fuck this. not watching this horse shit


guess you missed that gorgeous right hand from a 49 year old corpse then


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Hopkins just kissed Murat


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

come on hopkins. this aint prison


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Old man woke up


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 5
10 - 9 Hopkins
50 - 45 Hopkins


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

B-Hop is a fucking legend. The complainers here don't quite understand how old he is.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

B Hop has a real nice dragon walk (wing tzun advancing step :lol: -sliding feet forward) 

HOW is Hopkins winning this fight!?


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Murat breathing primarily out of his mouth already.:hey


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hopkins is starting to prison rape him now


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Hopkins with some nice body work in close. 3-2 Hopkins.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

5-0 Hopkins. Murat looks like he's ready to pass out.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

3-2 either way


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

This murat is terrible


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

hahaha b-hop dirtiest mofo ever, love it


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

3-2 Hopkins. Murat looks like it's the 14th round. Shit stamina.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, I had to go get icecream and chips to stay awake for this fight. It's a stinker. I like B-Hop, but his fights usually suck unless he's fighting a real world-level guy. I would still love a fight between him Stevenson or Kovalev.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Damn, it's a good fight ! Hopkins has clearly lost a step but he's fighting well enough. Murat has decided to stand his ground. It could go either way...


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

3-2 Hopkins. Fuck this is a great fight. 100x better than I expected. Hopkins and the German both ready to go to war.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

at least he didnt hump him like calzaghe


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 6
10 - 9 Hopkins
60 - 54 Hopkins

Murat needs to be DQ'd


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

dude is gassed already. Looks like two 60 year old men fighting.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> 5-0 Hopkins. Murat looks like he's ready to pass out.


the 29 year old in his physical prime is completely exhausted and demoralized but the philistines on here can't appreciate it.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

3-3. Awful.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

LOL AA style


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'm actually enjoying this fight


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

The fight is a bit entertaining just because murat is a bum and angry, haha


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

You could tell these guys seriously hate each other by the thunder behind their exchanges. I haven't seen Hopkins this ready to go to war since Echols.

But the German is a tough fuck. He is seriously underrated. Very good fight. I think it will heat up even more in the 2nd half.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Murat deserved a deduction there at least


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

I like how Bernard threw up his guard on the ground. :lol: 'Protect yourself at all times @ Victor Ortiz '


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

It was _close_, but I think Murat hit him while he was down.:lol:


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

no point taken off wtf


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Murat gonna get stopped those body shots eating his ass alive


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

i'm digging this fight Borat is making it interesting.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

B-Hop mentally raped Murat


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

watching this i think bhop loses to any of the elite at this weight
got to wonder what he keeps going for


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

wtf happened


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Hopkins really Looks shit he has Problems with Murat lol. Not even the best light heavyweight from Germany.


your countryman is getting completely humiliated by a living corpse.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Holy fuck this is hagler hearns of 175
that round

fuckingggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg y'all see this shit

back and forth for 40 straight seconds brutal exchangesssssssssssssssssssssssssss21!!


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Bernard out there sluggin' with this cat :scaredas:


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

hopkins taking over


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Holy fuck. German is out for blood. Somebody's going down this fight no way this fight make the distance.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Richard Schaefer got hype as fuck when Hopkins started throwing those combos lol


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Pauli getting exposed in his lack of commentary skill tonight He is a shitty analyst. Time to bring Tarver back.

Round 7
10 - 9 (-1pt) 10 - 8 Hopkins
70 - 62 Hopkins


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Hopkins up two points due to the deduction. Fun, shitty fight. If that makes sense.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Change Karo Murats name to Peter Schibetta


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

This referee is great. :lol: "Alright BREAK!!! Beautiful Bernard!" :lol: Is he on Bernard's side cause they're both getting senior citizen checks? :lol:


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

experience taking ova


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

hopkins only throws combos when he knows he's up comfortably..

never gonna watch another hopkins fight


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

'Nard startin to dig in that ass :horse


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

did the miserable complainers see that right hand?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Murat is getting fucked-up by a senior citizen.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

LMAO THIS Shit is [email protected]


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Weird.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Lol !!!!!! 


Bernard aint playin!


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

surreal shit


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:lol: this is a fun fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 8
10 - 9 Hopkins
80 - 72 Hopkins

BHop talking shit to Murat's corner.
ALL TIME BEST BHOP trolling


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

So what are the odds that Murat kills himself after the fight?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, I put 10 V-cash on Bernard winning by Knock-out. I sure as hell hope he can pull it off.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

What the hell is he doin'?? :lol:

'Nard gonna get a KO out here :deal


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm entertained.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

man this marrat guy should feel embarassed. Hopkins putting on a show.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

hopkins clowning him with wisdom


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

:Lol: Bernard went to Murat's corner to talk shit to them! :lol: then turned around and whipped their fighter.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

where's tommygun who said he "wasnt watching this shit?"


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

LoL at this fight.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Bhop is the G of all Gs


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

ATG moment. That's classic haha.


----------



## plankton (Jun 12, 2012)

Bhop be trolling :rofl


----------



## James Lights Out (Jun 20, 2013)

I think Murat will retire after this lol


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Round 8
> 10 - 9 Hopkins
> 80 - 72 Hopkins
> 
> ...


Too true.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

exceeded way beyond my expectation


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Shitty stream kept messing up so I'm missing the fight. It seems to be interesting.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, it really came alive when I went to get the ice cream and chips lmfao.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 9
10 - 9 Hopkins
90 - 81 Hopkins

B-Hop putting on a fucking dirty boxing masterclass


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

opkins is nbelieveable n this


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Hopkins gets beaten when he fights a world class light heavyweight.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

WOW Bhop got clocked a lot!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

and he recently shitted on brawlers..lol


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

bhop might get ktfo maybe. haha


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Bhop is being stupid


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

hopkins got a chin, retarded commentators


----------



## plankton (Jun 12, 2012)

BTW I think German TV forgot about ending daylight savings time because the feed ended after the 6th I think and they put on an old David Carradine movie


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Hopkins gets beaten when he fights a world class light heavyweight.


you mean like the "other" German you were referring to.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Like i said, murat doesnt even have a punchers chance he is a pillow fisted bum


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 10
10 - 9 Hopkins
100-90 Hopkins

Master trolling master diry boxing
Legend


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Peter Schibetta didn't get fucked this bad.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

plankton said:


> BTW I think German TV forgot about ending daylight savings time because the feed ended after the 6th I think and they put on an old David Carradine movie


Lol. Germany cut the feed because the ass whooping was too horrible.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Bhop is being stupid


but winning clearly. :lol:


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Murat is leaning more and more, Hopkins could find his chin easily with his uppercut.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Lol. Germany cut the feed because the ass whooping was too horrible.


:rofl:rofl


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

that commentator on the international feed is one biased fucker


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

murat is tired out


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Hopkins gets beaten when he fights a world class light heavyweight.


yeah, Stevenson would hospitalize him


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

[email protected] how smoger lets hopkins fuck about but gives murat a hard time


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 11
10 - 9 Hopkins
110 -99 Hopkins


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

this is amazing for 48


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> :rofl:rofl


Protecting Murat's kids. They couldn't go to school after that. "Your dad got his ass whooped by a senior citizen"


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> but winning clearly. :lol:


Not that clearly, he's taking a lot of shots and looking very weak. Against a complete bum.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> yeah, Stevenson would hospitalize him


so might arthritis, stroke, or a sudden heart attack. But I wouldn't count him out against anyone.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

bhop got hit a lot in this fight


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

"You alright Bern? One more to go baby!" The ref to Bernard Hopkins. :lol: 



Bernard Hopkins is truly a Kung Fu Grand Master of Boxing Fu! :lol: Him and Mayweather are truly Boxing Dragons.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Go for the Ko


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Not that clearly, he's taking a lot of shots and looking very weak. Against a complete bum.


a 49 year old Lomachenko would take ZERO shots. None!


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Not that clearly, he's taking a lot of shots and looking very weak. Against a complete bum.


Pretty clearly, but he is taking some shots. I don't know about looking weak..I think he is definitely getting languid, extra languid, to preserve his energy.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

LOL where was this effort against Taylor I and II?


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Smoger shove! oooosh!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Steve Smoger the baddest G in boxing !


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Smoger pushing Murat :lol:


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Smoger was clearly in Bernards corner. :lol: He didn't like Murat at all.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Murat getting beat on by Steve Smoger.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Not that clearly, he's taking a lot of shots and looking very weak. Against a complete bum.


you also had Bradley over Pacquaio and Mayweather - Alvarez 8-4. You also thought Paulie beat Broner.

In addition you think Loma beats prime 130 Maywethaer 10:2.

In short, you have negative credibility.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Well Cleverly did a much better Job on Murat thats for sure. Murat is european Level but far away from a world class light heavyweight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

round 12 
10 - 9 Hopkins
120 - 108 Hopkins

Hopkins mentally destroyed Murat then physically imposed his will on Murat.
Murat will never be the same, he just got his ass Pavlik'd


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Smoger wins the event !


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Smoger was trying to finish the poor guy !


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Insane 

148 years old and out there fightin' like that 

I don't think Smoger liked Murat very much :lol:


----------



## plankton (Jun 12, 2012)

I just checked and ARD did cut to this movie


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Damn I love B-Hop


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

15secs on the clock and the round ends a couple secs later..


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Hopkins clearly. He's fading a lot, but after the first few he entertained. Fun fight after the slow start.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

conradically said:


> you also had Bradley over Pacquaio and Mayweather - Alvarez 8-4. You also thought Paulie beat Broner.
> 
> In addition you think Loma beats prime 130 Maywethaer 10:2.
> 
> In short, you have negative credibility.


Well you sure pay a lot of attention to me :lol:


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

entertainng fight. Bernard schooling a bum.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Insane
> Lol smoger kept pushing him around like he's a punk
> 148 years old and out there fightin' like that
> 
> I don't think Smoger liked Murat very much :lol:


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Steve Smoger even got a highlight. :rofl


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

amazing conditioning for 48 yo


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Smoger gave Bhop a hug.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Smoger is ATG


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

And BoxNation is acting like a bitch.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

ah. smogie got his kiss


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Smoger said fuck murat after he threw him on the ground


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Smoger trying to get the ko for hops


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Smoger gave murat the hoe treatment :rofl


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Steve Smoger even got a highlight. :rofl


:lol:


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

jersey yeah


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

i agree bhop the best lhw


----------



## Arcane (Jun 10, 2012)

Hopkins on Murat "he's a comer"


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Ward vs Bhop gotta happen


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

floyd bhop insane. floyd too quick. bhop will be weak and drained


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Those ring girls love that camera time.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bhop putting on legendary fights in his old age.


----------



## Arcane (Jun 10, 2012)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> floyd bhop insane. floyd too quick. bhop will be weak and drained


He just wants a big (last) payday and he'd probably do almost anything to get it like he did coming in at 156lb for his bout with Oscar although he was 39/40 back then soon had trouble making 160 (Taylor fights) after that.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Yeah, Floyd ain't fighting Bernard. He won't take a gimmick fight.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Smoger gave murat the hoe treatment :rofl


Someone has to turn that into a slo-mo GIF loop.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow, if Murat had any real world title ambitions or delusions about how good he actually is... This is the kind of fight that could make him never walk into a gym again.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Hopkins is a fucking G


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> Wow, if Murat had any real world title ambitions or delusions about how good he actually is... This is the kind of fight that could make him never walk into a gym again.


Murat will never be the same. His spirit was destroyed this evening.


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Hopkins is a fucking G


Period. Dude had 18 years on bhop and he went toe to toe. And entertained.


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

Hopkins talking to Murats corner was badass lol


----------

